# Vocal/Instrumental trennen



## Phunktown (19. April 2008)

Hi. Habe mal eine frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von einem Orginalalbum bei einem Lied das Instrumental und Vocal zu trennen wenn ich WEDER das Vocal noch das Instrumental in gleicher Qualität habe?

Hoffe das ist irgendwie möglich und mir kann jemand helfen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Gruß Phunktown


----------



## chmee (19. April 2008)

Such nach irgendwelchen Karaoke-PlugIns. Aber die Qualität ist irgendwo zwischen "passiert nichts" und "grauenvoll". Ich hoffe, Du hast den Thread gelesen, wo das zu Genüge beschrieben wurde. Siehe unten in Ähnliche Themen

mfg chmee


----------

